# Eleaf Lemo 3



## Attie (14/6/16)

It's been a while, I hope it's good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (14/6/16)

Really enjoyed the Lemo1 and this looks very decent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (15/6/16)

So i took a look at this on my international vendor's website, this seems interesting as you can use standard coils or build you own one so it is voop friendly and coil builder friendly..also if you struggle with the coil building you can always use a standard coil!  too filling is a good thing for me as i mostly drip now and unscrewing the atty is a mission especially on my target! Full disassembly to clean is a pro in my books! Oh and i forgot to say..it supports notch coils too! Keen to try it out!  

Product Introduction
Eleaf Lemo 3 Atomizer With RTA Base, an innovatively designed atomizer, is the first one that can either be used with replaceable atomizer head or used with pre-made or self-built coil as RTA for DIY fun. The e-liquid can easily be refilled from the top by removing the top cap. Also all parts of Lemo 3 can be detached and reassembled, allowing convenience in cleaning and maintenance. 


Parameters
Size: 22mm(D) x 62mm(L)
Material: 304 SS + Pyrex glass
Capacity: 4ml
Thread: 510
Color: Silver 

It comes with
1 x Lemo 3 Atomizer with RTA base
2 x 0.85ohm clapton coils
1 x Atomizer head base
1 x EC 0.3ohm head
1 x EC NC 0.25ohm head
1 x Glass tube
1 x Pure cotton
1 x Small tool (Tweezers)
1 x Screwdriver
6 x Screws
1 x Silicone ring
3 x O-rings
1 x User Manual

Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

http://www.heavengifts.com/Eleaf-Lemo-3-Atomizer-With-RTA-Base.html


----------



## Dubz (15/6/16)




----------



## picautomaton (15/6/16)

I'm also keen on this tank, still use my lemo 2 which is a very well made tank.


----------



## Duffie12 (15/6/16)

And I suspect it will accept cCell coils...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/6/16)

Can someone confirm if it will use CCell coils?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (28/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/16)

I just got mine today, it didn't come with the iJust/Melo coils or an atomizer base, just the RBA deck


----------



## Darth Vaper (1/9/16)

@Cobrali yes, it does take the Vaporesso cCell coils. I have had a few airlock issues (common with the cCells), but working a dream now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (1/9/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Cobrali yes, it does take the Vaporesso cCell coils. I have had a few airlock issues (common with the cCells), but working a dream now


Lol..back then i would've bought it but now i am strictly dripping..but thanks for the confirmation!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/16)

I've just built a dual 3ml Clapton on this thing, not the easiest build but oh so worth the effort, the flavour on this thing is absolutely incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibo (1/9/16)

Using this tank for about now. All I can say is that it's freaking awesome no airlock and with the vaporesso coils vaping heaven.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/16)

I'm absolutely loving the vape off the Lemo 3, and I nailed the wicking on the first build unlike that stupid Griffin 25 which still randomly sheds it's load on my mod. I'm a little bummed that I didn't get the Coil Base though.


----------



## Duffie12 (2/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm absolutely loving the vape off the Lemo 3, and I nailed the wicking on the first build unlike that stupid Griffin 25 which still randomly sheds it's load on my mod. I'm a little bummed that I didn't get the Coil Base though.
> 
> View attachment 65884


Where did you get it from? Surely you should complain to the vendor because it should be included right?


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

Who's stocking these guys and how's the vape off them using the commercial coils as well as the RTA and is it easy to build on? Surely the ccells fit in here too?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Who's stocking these guys and how's the vape off them using the commercial coils as well as the RTA and is it easy to build on? Surely the ccells fit in here too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Be warned, there are two versions out there, one has the coil base and one does not. The one that has the coil base does support the cCell coils. The RBA is really good, I'm getting great flavour and the airflow is huge. Building on it and changing wicks is a proper pain in the seat because the chimney section needs a tool kit and some very sharp eyes to remove and put back on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -=sT3V3=- (5/12/16)

Im very impressed with the Lemo3.

battled with wicking the first time but not at all since then.

Stripped the tiny chimney screws, but upgraded to course thread resolved that issue


----------

